# Refuses to wear a diaper, yet refuses to try the potty: Update :)



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

I am between a rock and a hard place with my ultra-independent, opinionated 22 month old. In the past two weeks, he absolutely refuses to put on a diaper. Any attempt to get a diaper on him results in a full-on screaming, throwing himself on the ground explosive tantrum. In the rare event that he will allow me to put the diaper on, within seconds, he is back to tantruming and tries to pull it off. Cloth, disposable, pull-up, big kid underwear with a prefold inside...let him pick out color diaper he wants from the bin...it doesn't matter. He wants no part of it.

At first I took it as a good sign, thinking that he was ready to try the potty. No dice, no matter how much of a fun game we try to make it, he won't go anywhere near the potty. If I try to bring the potty bucket up to him to try "stand-up peepee", he runs away from it.

Suggestions, please?


----------



## MadameFancyPants (Dec 12, 2009)

My son was at this stage about two weeks ago. He loves to sit on his potty but will wait until I'm not looking then go on the floor when diaperless. At that point I just invested in some cleaning supplies and let him go barebottomed most of the day.

When he has an accident, I asked him to help me clean it up and I reminded him that our pee goes in the potty. I followed close behind him waiting for him to have an accident so I can carry him to his potty midstream. Never happened.

Then as soon as it came on, it went away. He's backing to willingly wearing his dipe and not even trying to take it off. I don't think he was read to learn potty skills but he wanted to practice.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

My almost 2 year old son is at about the same point. He really likes to sit on the potty, but he doesn't produce at all... he saves it until you finally wrestle him into a diaper despite his protests, at which he promptly releases whatever he's stored up. What he really wants is just to run around naked all the time, which I'm fine with, but it's driving me a little nuts... he'll be totally naked with no bathroom activity (despite me offering the potty and putting him on it) at all for 2-3 hours and then the minute he's got a diaper on, whoosh.

No advice, just sympathy!


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

Well, we've had a little bit of progress today. He will actually let me sit him on the potty now. But this is what's happened: I sit him on the potty at regular intervals, nothing. Then I see that he's in the middle of going and we do the mad dash to the bathroom. *Maybe* we'll catch the last few drips and I'll cheer.

I guess we'll see what happens. He'll either decide that diapers aren't so bad after all or he'll move towards potty learning.


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

Does he get upset when he pees on the floor/slash him?

My DS tried this. He would not sit on the potty and put up a huge fight and temper tantrum to get a diaper on. But got extremely upset when the pee hit the floor or his feet when he went. He would cry and cry! So he quickly decided that a diaper was way better than pee running down his leg. It lasted like 2 days for us.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

we are going through the same thing. she will sit on potty but wont go on it. only wants to squat on the floor and hates the diaper. she does like wearing panties though so maybe try some training pants?


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

Half a year ago we were at a similar place. And now my 22mo old does not need diapers any longer, not even at night. What really helped him to sit on the toilet/potty was when he saw another diaperfree baby using the potty several times. After that experience he wanted to try as well. And then he noticed more and more kids going to. But maybe I was just lucky and he grew out of the potty resistance phase. Sometimes all we can do is offer and wait.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

Happy update! Over the course of the week, he's gradually come around to the potty. Now he's even excited about it. In the past 24+ hours, he's made it to the potty every time!


----------



## rudhaen (Feb 24, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats


----------

